
Cool project, what CMS did you guys use? - iamelgringo
http://blog.sunlightlabs.com/2008/08/07/cool-project-what-cms-did-you-guys-use/
======
SwellJoe
While I agree, I think the same argument can be made that most frameworks
impose some of the same problems as a pre-built CMS. I've never worked with
Django, so I won't accuse it specifically of having this problem, but I know
that Ruby on Rails in the past made building anything other than a CRUD
application a pointless exercise in working around rather than working with (I
specify "in the past", as I haven't tinkered with RoR in a few years, and I'm
certain it has evolved dramatically in that time).

I'm fond of the phrase "libraries not frameworks", and I've been hearing it
from lots of folks lately, and I think it's probably a backlash against
choosing tools and then trying to figure out how to bolt your ideas into the
poorly fitting framework. TANSTAAFL, and all, being what it is, sometimes it's
better to build bottom up rather than choose a framework that was designed for
a different kind of application.

